# Plastic trim protection - solution finish or ?



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wanting to try some new plastic trim protection for new car. 

From reading previous threads about similar, solution finish comes out recommended consistently, did think about something maybe like C4, but there’s quite a bit of trim and I need something that’s simple and easy to use / apply - read that as not finicky to use. 

Not after something that’s going to need reapplying every month - especially during winter time when the weathers poor... 

So, any thoughts, has someone used a few different ones and what were the pros and cons ? 

Cheers 
A :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I got the Labocosmetica one from Charlie tts on here but haven't got round to using it yet. Says on the bottle it would last 3 months so might be worth a look. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Gyeon Q2M have a new product Plastic Preserve just came to my feed, other than Gtech or other ceramic.

John Tht.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

ScottH is running a good thread on Youtube about various trim treatments/dyes. Solution Finish is doing ok, but there are much better products.

Do you need something that dyes the plastic or just protects? I have found that Koch Chemie Nanomagic Platic Care is excellent as a protector. It is very relentless for a non coating product, but you also get 500ml so it will cover a large area for a long time. That sounds like exactly the thing you are looking for.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

C4 for me. Did my Focus 4 years ago and still look nice and black (OK, very few miles).

Not difficult to apply either IMO. Very straight forward and once done, its done. That's why they call it "Permanent Trim Restorer".


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been looking for something similar andy, considering c4. the most durable plastic dressing i have is probably anglewax corona. It darkens plastic and leaves a hydrophobic layer, its lasted around 2/3 month so far on my car, not to bad 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Lexus-is250 said:


> I got the Labocosmetica one from Charlie tts on here but haven't got round to using it yet. Says on the bottle it would last 3 months so might be worth a look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Which one buddy ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Titanium Htail said:


> Gyeon Q2M have a new product Plastic Preserve just came to my feed, other than Gtech or other ceramic.
> 
> John Tht.





RS3 said:


> C4 for me. Did my Focus 4 years ago and still look nice and black (OK, very few miles).
> 
> Not difficult to apply either IMO. Very straight forward and once done, its done. That's why they call it "Permanent Trim Restorer".


Cheers, seem to be moving more towards the coating side as I've been looking today, main issue is curing time as I can't get it in the garage - so rain issue ???


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> ScottH is running a good thread on Youtube about various trim treatments/dyes. Solution Finish is doing ok, but there are much better products.
> 
> Do you need something that dyes the plastic or just protects? I have found that Koch Chemie Nanomagic Platic Care is excellent as a protector. It is very relentless for a non coating product, but you also get 500ml so it will cover a large area for a long time. That sounds like exactly the thing you are looking for.


Cheers mate, think I saw his vid and yes there were others that were lasting better.

It's a new car, so it's protection / adding that nice dark colour.

I'll have a look at the KC Plastic care, how long do you feel it lasts ? Have you noticed any streaks . Runs etc when it's rained ??

:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> I have been looking for something similar andy, considering c4. the most durable plastic dressing i have is probably anglewax corona. It darkens plastic and leaves a hydrophobic layer, its lasted around 2/3 month so far on my car, not to bad
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, I'll have a look at it - you've not noticed any streaks / running following rain ?

My main issue with C4 (and others similar) is the curing and not getting it wet - can't get the car in the garage, also with the amount of plastic there is, I'm struggling to find out how far 15ml will actually go...


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate, I'll have a look at it - you've not noticed any streaks / running following rain ?
> 
> My main issue with C4 (and others similar) is the curing and not getting it wet - can't get the car in the garage, also with the amount of plastic there is, I'm struggling to find out how far 15ml will actually go...


Hi Andy, guessing your XC40?

30ml at least. I did a Mini and 30ml was about right.

I would buy a 30ml & 15ml as a back up. XC40 has a bit more plastic than a Mini.

Hth's

Rappy :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Could always send the 15ml back if you don't use it.

Once opened & the seal is broken, these need to be used as they will harden & go off quite quickly.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate, I'll have a look at it - you've not noticed any streaks / running following rain ?
> 
> My main issue with C4 (and others similar) is the curing and not getting it wet - can't get the car in the garage, also with the amount of plastic there is, I'm struggling to find out how far 15ml will actually go...


No streaks or anything like that. It fully dries after a buff

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Which one buddy ?


This one. Bottle should last quite a while in fairness









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Solution finish have a new product out, a plastic sealant which I've purchased, but have yet to use

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/solution-finish-over-the-top-plastic-sealer


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Dlux was applied to the trim on my civic last July. It still looks like it could have been applied today. I won't use anything else. Get the prep right, and it's the best I've used by a mile.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Like the look of that new solution finish product.
I had bad results with C4, despite thorough prep and being allowed to cure, I was left with terrible streaks once it got wet.


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Is peanut butter no longer a go to option....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/collections/nanolex/products/nanolex-trim-rejuvenator

Been using this for a very long time Andy and it's never let me down.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/collections/nanolex/products/nanolex-trim-rejuvenator
> 
> Been using this for a very long time Andy and it's never let me down.


Right, after much back and forth decision making on what to get, I've ordered some on the back of your recommendations... :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Right, after much back and forth decision making on what to get, I've ordered some on the back of your recommendations... :thumb:


Now I'm feeling the pressure. I feel I need to deliver :lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Wanting to try some new plastic trim protection for new car.
> 
> From reading previous threads about similar, solution finish comes out recommended consistently, did think about something maybe like C4, but there's quite a bit of trim and I need something that's simple and easy to use / apply - read that as not finicky to use.
> 
> ...


C4 every time, it is dead easy to use and lasts better than anything I have ever used.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Wolfgang's WETS.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate, think I saw his vid and yes there were others that were lasting better.
> 
> It's a new car, so it's protection / adding that nice dark colour.
> 
> ...


You've got something now but it lasts 6 months plus. If you apply it properly, then it doesn't streak or run. Buff off the product with a dry microfibre when it's been applied so it's not excessive (same with all products really) and you'll be fine.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

How do I manage plastic trim I don't have a garage


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> You've got something now but it lasts 6 months plus. If you apply it properly, then it doesn't streak or run. Buff off the product with a dry microfibre when it's been applied so it's not excessive (same with all products really) and you'll be fine.


Cheers mate, very informative and helpful :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Even though you have bought something I'm going to throw 4 into the mix!

Firstly.... Autoglym plastic conditioner. It's the pro version and works very well
1L bottle which would last a while. Watch YouTube vid. I now use it for tyre dressing

Secondly Koch Chemie PS or PSS(silicone free). You get a massive 1L bottle and it's the pro version from the regular nano consumer version. Excellent and works on everything even on wiper blades. Works out to get double the product for the same price.

Thirdly The Last Coat Ceratrim. The yanks really love the stuff. A ceramic powered trim restorer. I'm tempted to give this a bash even though its alittle pricey.

Lastly Gtechniq C4. It has to be top of the list! I still have Carpro dlux to try but 15ml bottle stretches far! Even though my bottle has been opened longer than 4 years, it's still liquid and fine.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That's great, thanks for the info, helpful. 

Interesting re KC PSS being the pro version...


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

As mentioned above.
Koch Chemie have three trim products. 
Retail, Nano magic plas care. 500ml. 
Trade Ps and PSs, which is silicone free. 
The trade versions are not much more money for double the quantity. 
I have tried all three and they are all great products. 
I prefer PSS which leaves a lovely satin finish on trim. It’s my preferred tyre dressing. Non greasy just clean look.

Check out the Facebook Koch Chemie discussion group for everything Koch Chemie. It’s has several Koch Chemie HQ members. Brilliant product advice.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

mb1 said:


> How do I manage plastic trim I don't have a garage


That's where Nanolex trim rejuvenator comes in to its own, even though I have a garage you can't swing a cat in it so my detailing is done out on the driveway. Trim rejuvenator cues pretty quickly.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> That's great, thanks for the info, helpful.
> 
> Interesting re KC PSS being the pro version...


You're spoiled for choice Andy, the decision is now yours :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

jd1982 said:


> Even though you have bought something I'm going to throw 4 into the mix!
> 
> Firstly.... Autoglym plastic conditioner. It's the pro version and works very well
> 1L bottle which would last a while. Watch YouTube vid. I now use it for tyre dressing
> ...


My understanding is that AG Bumper and Trim Gel (new formulation, not the old "Green Snot") is the same now as Plastic Conditioner.

I have been using it for a couple of years since it came out and I get a solid 2 months or better out of it, even in weather, tho it needs a proper clean surface.

I am looking for something more durable, but that isnt much more expensive or trickier to apply.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

what about:
Autobrite Hellshine liquid abyss (also available as paste but i think liquid is easier to use)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Radish293 said:


> As mentioned above.
> Koch Chemie have three trim products.
> Retail, Nano magic plas care. 500ml.
> Trade Ps and PSs, which is silicone free.
> ...


How long do you think it lasts on plastic trim ?

What was the difference in finish between the 3 products ?

Cheers :thumb:


----------

